# Had Some Sad News Today



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm going to seriously limited in my activity on this site for the next several days. My wife's stepdad sadly passed away this morning after a long illness so I'm going to be busy helping my wife in any way I can. I'll still listen to classical music at night as it helps me unwind. The next few days are going to be very difficult.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Never an 'easy' time, and of course you will both muddle through as best each can, each on whatever schedule of their own accommodating all the reactions these events bring up... I've found they take their own sweet time, individual to individual.

Condolences, and 'strength.'


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Take care Dave. We'll miss you around here.
Condolences.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that! True. Time heals all "wounds". I've "lost" both parents, 4 grandparents and various aunts and uncles and dogs, not necessarily in that order of value, and believe me there is nothing like time to enable one to learn to live with the loss.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sorry to hear that! True. Time heals all "wounds". I've "lost" both parents, 4 grandparents and various aunts and uncles and dogs, not necessarily in that order of value, and believe me there is nothing like time to enable one to learn to live with the loss.


I've lost both my parents so I know all to well what it's like. We've had to watch him waste away in hospital. He suffered a stroke a couple of years ago that took away his speech. His health has been going downhill steadily for a while now. He's been bedridden in hospital for the past seven weeks. So it's almost a relief that his suffering is at an end. But even when it's expected, the end always comes as something of a shock.

Thank you all for your comments and condolences.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I can only speak from experience, having lost my father at a very young age. It's never easy dealing with the loss of a loved one: blood relative or someone you were close to. My condolences, and I hope that time lends you the strength you need.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this news as well, I have very much enjoyed your posts and blog on this site. Hope to see you around soon and make it through this tough time with no further difficulties.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

You folks will handle it. After a long, wasting illness your wife's step-dad is no longer suffering. When that percolates down through her own suffering, it will ease her. I hope her trial is short.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I'm sorry to hear this news as well, I have very much enjoyed your posts and blog on this site. Hope to see you around soon and make it through this tough time with no further difficulties.


Thank you! I'll likely be around for an hour or two at night. I need this music to help me unwind. My wife has her telelvision shows to distract her and my music will help me. It'll be a while before I'll be as active as I was. But I'll post as and when I can.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Condolences.*

My condolences for you loss.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Let me join my fellow TC members in extending my sincerest condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Accept my best wishes to you and your family too during this sad time, Dave.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My sympathies for your loss - my best wishes for you both in this troubling time.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My father in law passed last month and his wife in the midst of Breast Cancer treatment. They live far from us so there was a lot of travel. It is great to be able to carry thousands of recordings around on a phone, although I don't like headphone listening, but it does provide comfort and diversion. Best of luck.


----------

